# Wool Fleece Porn



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah, I'm a bit twisted, but this is my version of porn. I love wool, and looking at fleeces. This is some Corriedale I got from a flock in NY a few weeks ago.


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

ooooooooooooooo i love the colors...what are you going to do with it next???


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lezlie that is some beautiful clean looking fleece. Wait until Cyndi sees that. She'll have a cow 

I have to learn to post pictures on this site. Does anyone know if you can use Flickr as the host for pictures that you post here? Liese do you know?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

ROFL!! 

I already have a cow!!

Those are some beautiful locks!

I can't wait to post pictures of the corriedale lamb fleece I got from Leise! You want to talk about a crimp!!! :alas: I took pics tonight but won't be able to post them for a week


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

March, to post your pictures from flickr on here, you have to find the flickr URL. Here's the instructions from flickr on how to find it ----

How do I get the URL of a photo?

To use the URL of a photo (like when you add a photo to your Blogger profile), you must provide the web address (URL) of the image itself, not the address of the web page where the image is displayed.

Here's an example of a correct URL for a photo. Note the .jpg at the end:
Â» http://www.flickr.com/photos/132375_0ca82ae31e.jpg

Here's an example of an incorrect URL for a photo. It points to the web page where the image is displayed, not the image file itself. Notice there's no .jpg at the end.
Â» http://www.flickr.com/photos/eric/132375/

(Click both of these links to see the difference.)

To get the URL of the actual image file, find the photo you want to use. Click the "All Sizes" button above it and select the size you want. If the photo is yours, two text fields appear below the photo. The first contains a snippet of HTML that will produce the photo on your web site, with a link back to the photo page on Flickr. The second contains the URL of the image itself. Simply copy and paste the one you want into your web site.

If the photo isn't yours, you may not be able to access the Different Sizes page (if the owner doesn't allow downloads of the photo).

Note: Per our Terms of Use, whenever you place an image you're storing on Flickr on an external web site, you must also include a link back to Flickr.
--------
Once you've found the URL, you can copy and paste that URL into your post. There's an insert image button above where you paste it to.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to test this:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Deb Thank you for that! I'm going to try it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Liese that didn't work. I think we have to have the first link.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well that didn't work, let me try another one. 










That worked. I used the #2 link. This is the BL fleece I got from eBay


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, obviously I need help! Did you use the picture icon or the link icon?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I used the second link. It says Grab the Photo's URL. I used that one and just pasted it into the text area of the message. I didn't need to use the button for posting a picture. I tried that with the first link and it didn't do anything.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Euraka! but holy smoke I gotta work on the size!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

testing, testing, 123...Houston do we have a go?


:banana02: But I have to use the image icon to make it work.

Lezlie - I'm sorry I took over your thread - that is one gorgeous fleece! Porn indeed.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is more porno.

First, this is the white Corrie ewe fleece from NY washed and dried. I washed the wool (I got 5 fleeces and have washed up 8 pounds so far) in a garment bag in 130 degree hot water with Orvus. This kept the lock structure pretty much intact, and I had zero felting. This fleece's staple length is about 4 inches. It sure washed up nice and white. This fleece is getting dyed with natural indigo and cochineal this summer.









This next one is a dark gray Corrie ewe fleece washed and dried. About 3 inches staple length.









And this one is Precious's fleece from Liese. It is super clean and really fine. I just got it day before yesterday and haven't had time to wash a sample of it yet. if you want a nice fleece, talk to Liese.









Here is one more view of them together:


----------



## r7flock (Mar 5, 2008)

Liese,

Are your sheep covered year round?? The fleece is beautiful.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now hat I know how to post pictures right here I'll post the pictures I have of Liese's Fleeces.
This is Frankie
<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/marchie/2380960250/" title="Ummm Chocolatey Frankie by mymerripu, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2374/2380960250_df8f282f51.jpg" width="500" height="376" alt="Ummm Chocolatey Frankie" /></a>


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

r7flock said:


> Liese,
> 
> Are your sheep covered year round?? The fleece is beautiful.


No, we're in NC where I feel it is too warm and humid year 'round for sheep coats. But we rotationally graze on grass and when we feed hay we do it out of low feeders to try to keep it out of the fleece. But we're in a drought cycle and the pastures are a bit thin, so all we can do is try to keep them as clean as possible. Precious' fleece is a beautiful example of Corriedale - fortunately for me she was too small for the breeder's intentions!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Darn those pictures didn't work at all.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Here you go, Marchie. (Removed a whole bunch of the html you didn't need)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Falcon. I'm not too sure what I did wrong cause I did the same thing for this photo that I did for the others that worked :shrug:

Well that is Frankie's fleece from Liese. I washed up a big hunk of it and spun up a bobbin full last night. Boy is it nice stuff, so soft.


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

OK OK I must be really digitally challenged! I've got the photos on flickr, I found the all sizes button, and then tried each option (copy & paste HTML onto web page & grab the photo's URL) to put a photo on the message here to no avail. Both just ended up pasting a URL.

Well here is the url at least!

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2092/2395095655_1aa413b03e_m.jpg

Kelly


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Guys, take the url of your picture, hit the little postcard icon and copy/paste the url into the little box that comes up. It will look like {URL} http://yaddayadda.jpg{/URL} (only with brackets [] around the URL part). voila, insta-wool porn!

I don't use Flickr but they should have an option to copy/paste the url line. If so, make sure you don't double up the  part.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kelley that is the same thing that happened to me. The first time I did it it worked great. I even tried putting them into the little window that pops up for posting pictures. Mayeb we need to have a thread just for playing with pictures and posting them.

Im off to look at your picture


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok falcon, here goes another try. Please bear with me.


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah I did it! By the way the pic in FalconDance's post & the previous are Abe's fleece (Jacob)
Kelly


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Okay Kelley share with us what you did to get the picture to show up. Which option in Flicker #1 or #2 and then when you brought it over here what did you do?


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Just. Wow.

My heart rate went up 20 points on that one. It's gorgeous! 

donsgal
in a fit of jealousy


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok. Step-by-step directions for posting a picture to homesteading today.
1. Subscribe to flickr or other web photo sharing site. I'm going with flickr.
2. Upload your photos according to the site's directions.
3. Choose photo you would like to post. 
4. The photos you choose will have a set of icons above it (e.g. add note, send to group, etc.) Click on all sizes.
5. You will have a choice of several sizes (e.g. square, thumbnail, small, etc.) I have been choosing small.
6. You will then get 2 methods to link your photo to other websites: 1st choice is HTML code and 2nd choice is URL. Choose option#2. 
7. Copy the URL. 
8. Above your reply box, there are several icons. Choose & click on the postcard icon (looks like a mountain)- it says insert image if you scroll over it. Paste your URL in the pop-up box that says "please enter URL of your image" & hit "ok" 

You then get the following:










The "http://" repeats so I deleted one set:










Now post your reply. You will not see a photo until it is posted. Let's see if it works.


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope the above message helps everyone out that was as clueless as I was about posting a photo (& I hope I didn't insult anyone's intelligence!)

BTW, the question mark is the first URL with the double http:// but I guess the code is too foreign for the computer to recognize. 

Kelly


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Kelley I swear I have done just that and it didn't work. Let me try it now and see what happens.

If this works this is Teacup's fleece


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That worked! Thanks Kelley. So you and other Flickr people know I posted a Large picture above.


----------



## kellyprzy (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah. you did it! What kind of sheep is Teacup?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Teacup is one of Liese's sheep. I can't remember what she is, Jacob or Jacob cross I think. The thing that was so neat about Teacup is that when you looked at her she just looked like a white sheep. It wasn't until Liese sheared her that she noticed that her fleece was actually coming in a mottled gray/silver, very pretty. So the top half of the locks is white and the bottom of them is gray. I'm spinning up some now and will post pictures when I finished, maybe tomorrow.

Thanks again for your help in posting pictures Kelley. I posted a whole bunch of them in another thread about another of Liese's sheep.


----------

